
A custom tool for managing startup ideas - webapppro
https://ideapad.co/beta/ideapad.html
======
mtmail
In a previous submissions
([https://ideapad.co/24hourstartup.html](https://ideapad.co/24hourstartup.html))
says"This month, I'm joining other indiehackers to launch a start-up in 24
hours, on Saturday 17th." It makes me think this page is a placeholder to
collect email addresses and no product exists yet.

"Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
be Show HNs."
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
webapppro
I've amended the title to fix that issue.

To emphasize, this isn't a cynical ploy. I'm building this to scratch my own
itch, and think it would be helpful to others.

I could really use feedback on the idea and to refine the initial iteration.

------
webapppro
I've tried using the existing tools (G suite, Trello, Evernote) to capture and
record my start-up ideas. None of these worked for me.

So i decided to build a custom tool. I would appreciate your feedback.

